# Dadant Frames



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, lucky! My next trip back to Fresburg, I may have to stop in.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> I've been branding and putting in about 5000 pre assembled Dadant frames with the ( I think ) Plasticell foundation. I am very pleased with the quality of the material and cut of frames. I set aside three frames out of over 1000. The 1/2" thick bottom bars are good with the snap in foundation.
> 
> Man it sure is nice having a branch close by.


I remember when I was a kid...along time ago I can remember going there with him. Are they still in Clovis out by the railroad tracks?


----------

